# Problem with '83 maxima.



## Guest (Mar 23, 2003)

Im a newbie here. I drive an '83 maxima 5 speed 2.4 I-6. For a while now my sunroof has been leaking water into the car, mostly at the front of the sunroof. My dad says the drains are probably clogged, but what we need to know is where the drains come out. Does anybody have and clues on how we could find them? any help or hints would be great. thanks


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Most likely the rubber seals are bad. Contact your local dealer, or goto www.nissanwholesaleparts.com and pick up a kit.


----------

